# Importing into SignBlazer problems... help!



## Rydinhi (Aug 19, 2008)

Im having a problem getting a image to show up correctly in Signblazer. It looks great in Illustrator. I create outlines, save it as a EPS, and when I open it in Signblazer, its all messed up. Please help! Thanks!

USCutter Creation PCUT CT630
SignBlazer Elements 6.0.21

In adobe illustrator it looks good. I create outlines on everything and save it as a .EPS file.









This is what happens when in import it into SignBlazer


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

Choose the wire frame view mode in Signblazer and you should see everything fine. You also may want to make the compound shape in AI for the ball and pins, especially if you are going to cut this in vinyl, or else you will have unwanted cut lines everywhere.


----------



## Rydinhi (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! It cuts the image now and I can see everything. 

Now the only thing I have to figure out is how to get this thing to cut small text properly, everything is slightly flared and some corners are rounded, some characters dont even completely cut. I guess I will have to play with the speed and offset of the blade.


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

Check the forums at uscutter for tips on setting up the cutter. I have a pcut so I can't be of much help there. Glad the software is working out though. : )


----------



## Rydinhi (Aug 19, 2008)

I also have a PCUT. What model PCUT do you have? How do you like it? Can you print in bulk? When I do it just sits there and says waiting and never does anything.


----------



## theiangolden (Mar 22, 2010)

turn the speed all the way down, and force as low as possible to still cut. the speed is what gets it


----------

